# GAME 78: Celtics (42-35) at Bucks (29-48)



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

<MARQUEE loo<MARQUEE loop="-1" scrollamount="6" width="100%"><h2>*Milwaukee Bucks (29-48, 22-16 home) 
vs.
Boston Celtics (42-35, 16-22 home)*</h2>*---April 13th, 2005---*









*Bradley Center
Milwaukee, Wisconsin*</MARQUEE>

*Last Meeting:*
*Milwaukee* 97, *Boston* *103*
--Game Recap--
--Box Score-- 
<h2>Starting Lineups:</h2>













































*PG: Maurice Williams 
SG: Michael Redd 
SF: Desmond Mason 
PF: Zaza Pachulia 
C: Dan Gadzuric*

*Key Reserves:*
*





















*​*
SF: Toni Kukoc 
PF: Marcus Fizer 
PG: Anthony Goldwire *​
*Versus:​*












































*PG: Gary Payton 
SG: Paul Pierce 
SG: Tony Allen 
PF: Antoine Walker 
C: Raef Lafrentz*

*Key Reserves:*






















*SG: Ricky Davis
PG: Marcus Banks 
PF: Al Jefferson*​*_________________________________________________*


*Key Matchup:​**Michael Redd vs. Paul Pierce*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="PIERCE, PAUL" TITLE="PIERCE, PAUL" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/celtics/PIERCE, PAUL.jpg">
*Like it was on the April 6th meeting, this is the matchup of the game. With Joe Smith questionable, and Desmond Mason banged up, Redd will have to once again carry the load for the Bucks. Paul Pierce is always tough, and he will have relative ease if we wants to penetrate. I expect Redd to outscore Pierce, but Pierce's better supporting cast will put the Celtics over the top.
*​
Borrowed: w/o permission from the Bucks forum.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Link 

Celtics favored on the road in a back to back by a point and a half... LOL

-Petey


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Great game thread, Petey . You guys are going to win, and probably cover the spread.... :banana:*


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Bucks win 110-106.

Baron Davis leads the night in assists.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

This game is ours..
Last time in the Bradley Center we got tore apart.
Pierce and Toine have something to prove tonight.
The C wins this one.. 

Celtics 99 - Bucks - 86

PdP


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Petey how did you make that move, that is cool stuff :biggrin: 

My fear is that we have a let down in this game and we CANNOT do that right now, we must pull out the W. At least we don't have to worry about Mike James going off on us again since he's with the Rockets now.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm gonna guess Celtics to win

Celtics 106
Bucks 96


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Celtics 110
Bucks 100


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't see why we cannot keep our momentum going into Milwaukee, even though they always give us trouble (remember that 30 point loss earlier in the season when we gave up like 72 first-half points?). I predict:

Boston Celtics: 101
Milwaukee Bucks: 90

Brevin Knight has constantly been putting up nine a game. He'll do what he does best.

Celtics fans, be sure to post in the Milwaukee game thread along with this one.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Premier said:


> Celtics fans, be sure to post in the Milwaukee game thread along with this one.


That's the last game thread.

PdP

Thanks

- Premier


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Celtics 95 Bucks 93
Assists: Brevin Knight


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm hoping this will be a blow out for the Celtics. I'd like to see a lot of Kendrick Perkins, Al Jefferson, Justin Reed, Tony Allen, and Marcus Banks. Hopefully, Walker, Pierce, Payton, and Raef can just take a seat for the fourth.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Petey said:


> Link
> 
> Celtics favored on the road in a back to back by a point and a half... LOL
> 
> -Petey


125,001 on the Boston Celtics. 

:clown:


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Premier said:


> 125,001 on the Boston Celtics.
> 
> :clown:


:yes:

50,000 here.

PdP


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Guys, Brevin Knight plays for the Charlotte Bobcats....Mo Williams is the starting PG for the Bucks.

Celts 92
Bucks 89


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

whiterhino said:


> Guys, Brevin Knight plays for the Charlotte Bobcats....Mo Williams is the starting PG for the Bucks.
> 
> Celts 92
> Bucks 89


I am well aware of that. I'm assuming you didn't read this thread.

Cheers!


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

ok I read that post now, I still don't understand what this has to do with Brevin Knight....I must be missing something.....someone please let me in on the joke. 
I'm not into the betting thing too much so I usually just scan those posts to make sure everyone is being "nice" but I must have missed something here


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Petey (formerly JoeCamel and before that, Petey) has a nightly Atlantic Division contest. Basically, posters record their predictions for Atlantic Division games and whoever gets the closest for that night, wins 100,000 uCash points donated from Petey. The tiebreaker (if two people get the exact scores right or are off by the same amount) is post whoever you think will get the most assists on that night.

I hope that helps.


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

Well this should be a easy game, but we can't take them lightly, we also should play the rookies more if we can get a GOOD opertunity....

Petey's Prediction....

Bucks---> 86
Celtics---> 98

Hopefully I get it rite.... :cheers:


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

Celtics-90
Bucks-86
Knight gets most assists.


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

Sorry to post again but I dont want to edit my old post cause Petey doesnt take edited posts, I forgot to add who gets more assists....



Bucks


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Celtics: 88
Bucks: 86

most assists: Jason Kidd


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

105-100 celts
Assists: Baron Davis


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

PhearDaPierce said:


> Celtics 99 - Bucks - 86
> 
> PdP


Forgot to add assist man too.
I say Kidd.

PdP


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Celtics 103 Bucks 89
Assists: Brevin Knight


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

I think J-Kidd will get most assists and the score will be...


Bucks---> 86

Celtics---> 98


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

104-99
Kidd


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kukoc is starting at PF for the Bucks tonight.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Celtics- 108
Bucks- 102

Assists- Payton


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

ehhh...Red Sox, Yankees or Celtics, Bucks?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> ehhh...Red Sox, Yankees or Celtics, Bucks?


Ever hear of the Radio?




DOC GIVING CREDIT TO BANKS?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anima said:


> Kukoc is starting at PF for the Bucks tonight.


I like that, Toine should have a walk on him.

2 on 1 out for the Sox. Bottom of 3rd.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anima lies, Joe Smith is starting.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

hahah Heinsight:

Winning= Intensity + Chemistry + Energy / Running2 (squared)


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Anima lies, Joe Smith is starting.


 I didn't lie, Yahoo Sports lied.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine gets it at the low-block, dribbles to the high post and puts up a soft hook over Joe Smith for two.

Walker with the rebound to Pierce to Lafrentz for two.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Joe Smith air balls a shot. Rebound to Antoine, who dribbles it up and makes a perfect pass to Payton, but he bobbles it. He recovers and passes it to Tony Allen at the top of the key and to Lafrentz for three.

Antoine with the rebound and another two.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

"It's like you and me in the gym right now, it is so quiet." Mike Gorman.

9-0 Celtics.

Looks like I'll win the bet.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine Walker is absolutly destroying Joe Smith on both sides of the ball.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef is starting out on fire. 2 minutes in and he aleady has 5 points.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Maybe they should have started Kukoc.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Milwaukee Bucks are very sloppy. Another bad pass, intercepted to Antoine to Tony Allen for two. The Bucks are going up, but in mid-air they are having second shots and making bad passes.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anima said:


> Maybe they should have started Kukoc.


:rofl:



HHAHAAHAH, they just missed a wide open dunk.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Right now it's the Raef and Tawn show...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Allen at the perimeter, passes it to Gary Payton. Payton to Lafrentz for two. 

We're rolling. Hello 250,002 uCash.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine at the top of the key. He sees Payton cutting by and passes to him under the basket. Payton goes up, makes the layup, and gets chopped for a three-point play.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP is the only C's member of the starting 5 not to score yet.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I forgot about TA's foul problems when he starts. It always seems like he's picks up 2 and then goes to the bench for the half.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Milwaukee Bucks are now going to a 3/4 court, pressure defense. Antoine gets the ball at the free-throw line, gets it to a cutting Tony Allen who gets hacked. Two free throws.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I love it when Toine takes it inside then passes to a cutter.


Nice spin move by Toine, easy lay up.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Yeah...Antoine commanding the ball at the low-block. Gets it, backs Joe Smith down. Spin move to his left and gets by Smith for an easy layup for two.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Nice communication by Payton and Pierce. Payton backs it down to under the basket. Passes it to Pierce at the corner perimeter, who dribbles in, spins and gets by Desmond Mason for a very nice layup. Good job, Paul!

Mo Williams nails a three-pointer.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Michael Redd with his 500th three-pointer (literally).

Ricky Davis for two off a nice mid-range elbow shot.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I want Antoine on Gadazisadfkjasdflksjadf RIGHT NOW.

Someone please block him out.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Great D by Mason, BETTER by Antoine. Did Toine just strip their point guard clean?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Al Jefferson in for Antoine (4-4; 4 rebounds).

Blount makes both free-throws.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

30-26 end of rist quarter.

Sox up 1-0 in the 4th.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Goldwire just completly shook Marcus Banks with an awesome spin move near half-court. Wow!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky Davis kicks it out to Marcus Banks for two. Banks showing off his mid-range jumper.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Ricky Davis kicks it out to Marcus Banks for two. Banks showing off his mid-range jumper.



I told ya he has one. Otherwise he wouldn't be out best 3 point shooter.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Cs are shooting 66%, how are they only up 2?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anima said:


> The Cs are shooting 66%, how are they only up 2?


Offensive rebounds are killing us.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Anima said:


> The Cs are shooting 66%, how are they only up 2?


The Bucks have been shooting well, also. The Boston Celtic have been playing bad perimeter defense, also contributing to the lack of a big lead. Michael Redd has two threes and Maurice Williams has one.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Milwaukee Bucks are now up by one. Goldwire hits a three.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Bucks are shooting 45% and have only made 1 more three then the Celtics.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

lol. Banks gets the long rebound and passes it to Antoine at the perimeter. Antoine loses it and recovers, falling out of bounds. Foul on Erick Strickland.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anima said:


> The Bucks are shooting 45% and have only made 1 more three then the Celtics.


Offensive rebounds...as I said above.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I blame bad officiating (as always). The Celtics are over the limit with 7:39 left. Ricky Davis picks up his second personal foul and Zaza Pachulia goes to the line. He makes one of two.

Pierce to the line as Pachulia commits a foul.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The ref's haven't been bad, but they're calling everything on the C's.

Pierce looks injured. Bad time to get hit on the hand. 

The refs didn't even call a foul on that.

Damn you Strickland.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Erick Strickland has made two consecutive pull-up, mid-range jump shots. The Milwaukee Bucks are now up by four.

Ricky Davis draws a foul on Zaza Pachulia. His third.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Bucks only have 4 team fouls. The Cs wont be in the bonus until the next Bucks foul.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

nice bound raef and gary burys the 3. we need to make sure strick isnt getting easy shots which normally shudnt b a worry


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Tie game. Antoine misses a tough jumper with four seconds left on the shot clock, but Raef Lafrentz *SKY*'s for an offesnvie rebound. The Celtics reset and Payton hits a wide-open three-point field goal.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

GP for 3!!!!!

I hate Gadzuric right now.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow...Antoine and Gadzuric trip over each other and Fizer bumps Pierce. Atleast they call something. I hate television timeouts.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anima said:


> GP for 3!!!!!
> 
> I hate Gadzuric right now.



I hate it that every night theres another superstar that gets to play for the opposition vs the Celtics.

They're eating us alive inside.

Tommy: "Do you know whom I would like to see play right now?"
Mike: "Kendrick"
Tommy: "KENDRICK"


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Me to, I wish they would do away with them but I know it will never happen.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

My Comcast is screwinig up again. This blows. 

Oh and go C's!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> My Comcast is screwinig up again. This blows.
> 
> Oh and go C's!


Same here, but for some reason it's working slowly...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP picks up his 2nd, do you put him on the bench and try to save his 3rd?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Damn, I think my game prediction was to low.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Anima said:


> PP picks up his 2nd, do you put him on the bench and try to save his 3rd?


Certainly. The Boston Celtics need Paul Pierce in the fourth quarter, when he is "the go to guy". We cannot afford Pierce fouling out.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Has Raef gotten a shot in the 2nd Q?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

:rofl:

Offensive foul on Michael Redd.

Tommy Heinsohn: "That's a good call!"...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Offensive foul on Michael Redd.
> 
> Tommy Heinsohn: "That's a good call!"...


:rofl:

Mike: "Foul on Pierce...oh and one for Redd"
Tommy: "That's a BAD call"
Mike: "Oh it's an OFFENSIVE foul on Redd"
Tommy: "That's a good call"

I love Tommy.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm sorry but our defense is just awful.

Hey, how about a call for Paul? The guy gets no respect.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

3rd offensive rebound on Payton in the last 2 goals.

Great job by Reaf. He gets a Tommy point AND a aqua point.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Agoo, I THINK I SEE REED.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Great job by Reaf. He gets a Tommy point AND a aqua point.


I missed it, what did he do?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I think Reed, Blount, and TA are back in the game to guard on the Bucks last shot.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Blount gets the defensive rebound with 10 seconds left and throws it half-court into a crowd of Milwaukee Bucks defenders.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Mark Blount is a loser.

I got 50 some G's on this game. 
They're in jeopardy right now.
What about you Premier ? :curse: 

PdP


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Ohhh an aqua point. Give him an aqua point. ...........


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm calm. The Celtics will go on to score 50 points in the second half, while the Bucks will only score 38 more... We need Antoine, Pierce, or Ricky to get hot. We also need Kendrick Perkins to flex his muscles and stop Dan Gadzuric.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Ohhh an aqua point. Give him an aqua point. ...........



aqua points are valuable. You only get them once a year. hehe. 

Although, last year I used to give them out regulary. With an aqua-game rating.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Premier said:


> We also need Kendrick Perkins to flex his muscles and stop Dan Gadzuric.


We need someone to come in and just put a body on him.
He's like a different breed of human.
Not black or white. He's Mexican, Black, White, Hispanic, etc...
This guy is looking like Moses Malone on the glass right now.

PdP


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anima said:


> I missed it, what did he do?


He hustled. Going after a lose ball.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Halftime...

 <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0away"><td class="bg0awayfont">*Boston Celtics STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">24</td><td align="center">3-6</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">6-6</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">12</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td align="right">18</td><td align="center">5-8</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">10</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">16</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">15</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">15</td><td align="center">3-8</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">D. West, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*19-34*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*3-4*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*11-14*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">1</td><td class="bg4" align="right">13</td><td class="bg4" align="right">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">2</td><td class="bg4" align="right">0</td><td class="bg4" align="right">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">51</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">55.9%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">75.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">78.6%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Milwaukee Bucks STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Smith, PF</td><td align="right">24</td><td align="center">3-6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Redd, SG</td><td align="right">24</td><td align="center">5-12</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">11</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Mason, SF</td><td align="right">23</td><td align="center">4-12</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">9</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Gadzuric, C</td><td align="right">18</td><td align="center">3-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">5</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">10</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Williams, PG</td><td align="right">14</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Fizer, SF</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Goldwire, PG</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">E. Strickland, PG</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Z. Pachulia, PF</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">4-6</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">T. Kukoc, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">C. Booth, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">R. Gaines, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*20-43*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*4-8*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*9-11*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">19</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">0</td><td class="bg4" align="right">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">52</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">46.5%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">50.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">81.8%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Pierce has only taken 6 shots.
He needs to put up atleast 12-13 more shots in the 2nd half in my opinion.
Also go back to Toine down low. He killed em at the beginning of the game.
STOP Gadzurich we win this game 99-86 

PdP


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> aqua points are valuable. You only get them once a year. hehe.
> 
> Although, last year I used to give them out regulary. With an aqua-game rating.


aqua awards? 

Off-topic:

The 'Sox are down three (5-2) at the top of the sixth.

 <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr valign="top"><td width="50%"><table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg0away" align="left"><td class="bg0away" colspan="10">*New York Yankees*</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">Hitters</td><td class="bg1" align="center">AB</td><td class="bg1" align="center">R</td><td class="bg1" align="center">H</td><td class="bg1" align="center">RBI</td><td class="bg1" align="center">BB</td><td class="bg1" align="center">SO</td><td class="bg1" align="center">LOB</td><td class="bg1" align="center">AVG</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Tony Womack, 2B</td><td align="center" width="6%">2</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="8%">.269</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Derek Jeter, SS</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="8%">.367</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Gary Sheffield, RF</td><td align="center" width="6%">2</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">2</td><td align="center" width="8%">.200</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Hideki Matsui, LF</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="8%">.333</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Alex Rodriguez, 3B</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="8%">.242</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Jorge Posada, C</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">2</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="8%">.333</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Jason Giambi, DH</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="6%">2</td><td align="center" width="6%">2</td><td align="center" width="6%">2</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="8%">.250</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Tino Martinez, 1B</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="8%">.167</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Bernie Williams, CF</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">2</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="8%">.208</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">25</td><td class="bg4" align="center">5</td><td class="bg4" align="center">9</td><td class="bg4" align="center">5</td><td class="bg4" align="center">1</td><td class="bg4" align="center">5</td><td class="bg4" align="center">10</td><td class="bg4" align="center"> 
</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="9" class="bg1" align="left">BATTING</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="9" class="bg3" align="left">*2B* - H Matsui (2); T Martinez (1); B Williams (1)</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="9" class="bg3" align="left">*HR* - J Giambi (2); B Williams (1)</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="9" class="bg3" align="left">*RBI* - D Jeter (3); G Sheffield (7); J Giambi 2 (3); B Williams (2)</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="9" class="bg3" align="left">*SF* - G Sheffield (2)</td></tr></tbody></table>

</td><td width="50%"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg0home" align="left"><td class="bg0home" colspan="10">*Boston Red Sox*</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">Hitters</td><td class="bg1" align="center">AB</td><td class="bg1" align="center">R</td><td class="bg1" align="center">H</td><td class="bg1" align="center">RBI</td><td class="bg1" align="center">BB</td><td class="bg1" align="center">SO</td><td class="bg1" align="center">LOB</td><td class="bg1" align="center">AVG</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Johnny Damon, CF</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="8%">.323</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Trot Nixon, RF</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">2</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="8%">.300</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Manny Ramirez, LF</td><td align="center" width="6%">2</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="8%">.233</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">David Ortiz, DH</td><td align="center" width="6%">2</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="8%">.357</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Kevin Millar, 1B</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="8%">.261</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Edgar Renteria, SS</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">2</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="8%">.226</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Jason Varitek, C</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="8%">.364</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Bill Mueller, 3B</td><td align="center" width="6%">2</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="8%">.200</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Ramon Vazquez, 2B</td><td align="center" width="6%">2</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="8%">.250</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">19</td><td class="bg4" align="center">2</td><td class="bg4" align="center">6</td><td class="bg4" align="center">2</td><td class="bg4" align="center">4</td><td class="bg4" align="center">2</td><td class="bg4" align="center">13</td><td class="bg4" align="center"> 
</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="9" class="bg1" align="left">BATTING</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="9" class="bg3" align="left">*2B* - J Damon (2); M Ramirez (2)</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="9" class="bg3" align="left">*HR* - T Nixon (2)</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="9" class="bg3" align="left">*RBI* - T Nixon (7); D Ortiz (7)</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="9" class="bg3" align="left">*SF* - D Ortiz (1)</td></tr></tbody></table>

</td> </tr> <tr valign="top"><td> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg0away" align="left"><td class="bg0away" colspan="9">*New York Yankees*</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">Pitchers</td><td class="bg1" align="center">IP</td><td class="bg1" align="center">H</td><td class="bg1" align="center">R</td><td class="bg1" align="center">ER</td><td class="bg1" align="center">BB</td><td class="bg1" align="center">SO</td><td class="bg1" align="center">HR</td><td class="bg1" align="center">ERA</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Jaret Wright </td><td align="center">5.0</td><td align="center">6</td><td align="center">2</td><td align="center">2</td><td align="center">4</td><td align="center">2</td><td align="center">1</td><td align="center">8.00</td></tr></tbody></table>

</td><td> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg0home" align="left"><td class="bg0home" colspan="9">*Boston Red Sox*</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">Pitchers</td><td class="bg1" align="center">IP</td><td class="bg1" align="center">H</td><td class="bg1" align="center">R</td><td class="bg1" align="center">ER</td><td class="bg1" align="center">BB</td><td class="bg1" align="center">SO</td><td class="bg1" align="center">HR</td><td class="bg1" align="center">ERA</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Curt Schilling </td><td align="center">5.2</td><td align="center">9</td><td align="center">5</td><td align="center">5</td><td align="center">1</td><td align="center">5</td><td align="center">2</td><td align="center">7.94</td></tr></tbody></table>
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Good old aqua awards.

Detailed description of why a player got it, and a detail in why I gave the game that rating that it got....I'll start brining it back tonight.

k, I'm going to restart my computer, wish me good luck with Comcast...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Charter Communications (3 Meg)... yeah, I'm cool.

The C's are down five with 11:00 to go in the third.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Joe Smith gets the ball near the corner and lobs it to a cutting Desmond Mason who drives in and initiates contact for a shooting foul.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef is really into it to start the 3rd. They C's guards need to remember to keep going to him and get him some shots in the 2nd half.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine Walker gets the *very *late call as he backs down Joe Smith and spins to his right, but he gets hacked as the ball doesn't fall off the glass.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Michael Redd tries to drive baseline, but he jumps into the wall that is Raef Lafrentz and Tony Allen. Allen comes away with it. 

Pierce makes a three on the fast break. :no:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Walker made both FTs!!!

Sorry but it seems like he aways goes 1-2....


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Premier said:


> Pierce makes a three on the fast break. :no:


Pretty dumb three to take. I wonder what was going though his head.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gadzuric gets the ball off the tip and draws another foul. What can't this guy do? Next, we'll see him rescuing cats off trees.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Don't worry Celts fans, the Bucks are just making it look close....You guys will pull away in the 4th.....  *


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Paul Pierce with his 12,000th career point. Great job, Paul!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef has it going tonight but he's either not taking the shots or he's not getting them.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Damn, Raef picks up his 4th. 

Perk is in!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gadzuric with a monster dunk over Ricky Davis.

Pierce drives baseline, misses, gets his own rebound and puts it in.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP blocked by Gadzuric but he gets it back and puts it in.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Gadzuric has gotten *5* dunks tonight. He missed one but still...


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Wow Gadzuric is playing great! :banana: 

EDIT: Wrong Forum :angel: *


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ricky hits a jumper, he now has 9 points.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine Walker passes it up court to Payton and gets it right back at the perimeter in stride. He charges in and gets a nice layup to go for another two.

Boston tied now.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Off. foul on Tawn?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Dan Gadzuric misses a put-back dunk. 

Blount knocks it down. The C's down one.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Blount's comes in, Walker goes out.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Where did Aqua go?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Eric Strickland with a little crossover and hits a mid-range jumper from the charity stripe.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Goldwire with another three. That's his third. Perkins responds with a two. Bucks are up four: 84-80.



Anima said:


> Where did Aqua go?


Comcast problems.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anima said:


> Where did Aqua go?



GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO COMCAST.

Check my IP, I'm on 56k now.

PERK is in. YES.


Anima, there's no one on the team called Tawn . That's the Wizards guy.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

After three:

*Boston Celtics STATISTICS* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">35</td><td align="center">6-12</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="center">10-10</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">24</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td align="right">27</td><td align="center">7-11</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">17</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">26</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">21</td><td align="center">5-6</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">12</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td align="right">14</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">20</td><td align="center">4-10</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">9</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">D. West, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*29-52*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*6-11*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*17-20*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">20</td><td class="bg4" align="right">13</td><td class="bg4" align="right">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">0</td><td class="bg4" align="right">8</td><td class="bg4" align="right">80</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">55.8%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">54.5%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">85.0%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"></table>
<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Milwaukee Bucks STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Smith, PF</td><td align="right">35</td><td align="center">5-10</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">10</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Redd, SG</td><td align="right">35</td><td align="center">9-19</td><td align="center">2-6</td><td align="center">7-8</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">24</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Mason, SF</td><td align="right">32</td><td align="center">5-13</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">12</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Gadzuric, C</td><td align="right">29</td><td align="center">5-8</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">5-5</td><td align="righy">7</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">17</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Williams, PG</td><td align="right">24</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Fizer, SF</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Goldwire, PG</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">9</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">E. Strickland, PG</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="center">3-5</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Z. Pachulia, PF</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">4-6</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">T. Kukoc, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">C. Booth, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">R. Gaines, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*31-62*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*5-11*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*18-22*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">10</td><td class="bg4" align="right">27</td><td class="bg4" align="right">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">1</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">84</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">50.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">45.5%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">81.8%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Marcus Banks with a nice pass to Tony Allen for two. 84-82.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

What a great pass from Banks to Allen. 

Best part, Allen didn't miss. 

Where's the 15 second call on Pachullinciahosdifh?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

:rofl:

I posted before Prem, but thanks to 56k I'm 2 posts behind him. :rofl:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Mark Blount with a nice powe move.

------------------------------------

Mark Blount with a nice assist to Tony Allen. His *fourth *assist.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Uh why did they call a foul on Perkins?

Sure it looked nasty, but it was all ball.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

'Sox update...bottom of the eight. 2-5 Yankees. :curse:

<table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr valign="top"><td width="50%"><table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg0away" align="left"><td class="bg0away" colspan="10">New York Yankees</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">Hitters</td><td class="bg1" align="center">AB</td><td class="bg1" align="center">R</td><td class="bg1" align="center">H</td><td class="bg1" align="center">RBI</td><td class="bg1" align="center">BB</td><td class="bg1" align="center">SO</td><td class="bg1" align="center">LOB</td><td class="bg1" align="center">AVG</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Tony Womack, 2B</td><td align="center" width="6%">4</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="8%">.286</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Derek Jeter, SS</td><td align="center" width="6%">4</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">4</td><td align="center" width="8%">.355</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Gary Sheffield, RF</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">2</td><td align="center" width="8%">.226</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Hideki Matsui, LF</td><td align="center" width="6%">4</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="8%">.323</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Alex Rodriguez, 3B</td><td align="center" width="6%">4</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">2</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="8%">.235</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Jorge Posada, C</td><td align="center" width="6%">4</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">2</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="8%">.320</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Jason Giambi, DH</td><td align="center" width="6%">4</td><td align="center" width="6%">2</td><td align="center" width="6%">2</td><td align="center" width="6%">2</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="8%">.240</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Tino Martinez, 1B</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="8%">.167</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Bernie Williams, CF</td><td align="center" width="6%">4</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">2</td><td align="center" width="8%">.240</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">34</td><td class="bg4" align="center">5</td><td class="bg4" align="center">12</td><td class="bg4" align="center">5</td><td class="bg4" align="center">2</td><td class="bg4" align="center">7</td><td class="bg4" align="center">15</td><td class="bg4" align="center"> 
</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="9" class="bg1" align="left">BATTING</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="9" class="bg3" align="left">*2B* - T Womack (2); H Matsui (2); T Martinez (1); B Williams (1)</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="9" class="bg3" align="left">*HR* - J Giambi (2); B Williams (1)</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="9" class="bg3" align="left">*RBI* - D Jeter (3); G Sheffield (7); J Giambi 2 (3); B Williams (2)</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="9" class="bg3" align="left">*SF* - G Sheffield (2)</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="9" class="bg1" align="left">BASERUNNING</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="9" class="bg3" align="left">*SB* - G Sheffield (1)</td></tr></tbody></table>

</td><td width="50%"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg0home" align="left"><td class="bg0home" colspan="10">Boston Red Sox</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">Hitters</td><td class="bg1" align="center">AB</td><td class="bg1" align="center">R</td><td class="bg1" align="center">H</td><td class="bg1" align="center">RBI</td><td class="bg1" align="center">BB</td><td class="bg1" align="center">SO</td><td class="bg1" align="center">LOB</td><td class="bg1" align="center">AVG</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Johnny Damon, CF</td><td align="center" width="6%">4</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="8%">.312</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Trot Nixon, RF</td><td align="center" width="6%">2</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">2</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="8%">.286</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Manny Ramirez, LF</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="8%">.226</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">David Ortiz, DH</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="8%">.345</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Kevin Millar, 1B</td><td align="center" width="6%">2</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="8%">.250</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Edgar Renteria, SS</td><td align="center" width="6%">4</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">2</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="8%">.219</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Jason Varitek, C</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="8%">.364</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Bill Mueller, 3B</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="8%">.231</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left" width="50%">Ramon Vazquez, 2B</td><td align="center" width="6%">3</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">0</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="6%">1</td><td align="center" width="8%">.200</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">27</td><td class="bg4" align="center">2</td><td class="bg4" align="center">7</td><td class="bg4" align="center">2</td><td class="bg4" align="center">4</td><td class="bg4" align="center">3</td><td class="bg4" align="center">15</td><td class="bg4" align="center"> 
</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="9" class="bg1" align="left">BATTING</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="9" class="bg3" align="left">*2B* - J Damon (2); M Ramirez (2)</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="9" class="bg3" align="left">*HR* - T Nixon (2)</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="9" class="bg3" align="left">*RBI* - T Nixon (7); D Ortiz (7)</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="9" class="bg3" align="left">*SF* - D Ortiz (1)</td></tr></tbody></table>

</td> </tr> <tr valign="top"><td> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg0away" align="left"><td class="bg0away" colspan="9">New York Yankees</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">Pitchers</td><td class="bg1" align="center">IP</td><td class="bg1" align="center">H</td><td class="bg1" align="center">R</td><td class="bg1" align="center">ER</td><td class="bg1" align="center">BB</td><td class="bg1" align="center">SO</td><td class="bg1" align="center">HR</td><td class="bg1" align="center">ERA</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Jaret Wright </td><td align="center">5.0</td><td align="center">6</td><td align="center">2</td><td align="center">2</td><td align="center">4</td><td align="center">2</td><td align="center">1</td><td align="center">8.00</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Tanyon Sturtze </td><td align="center">2.0</td><td align="center">1</td><td align="center">0</td><td align="center">0</td><td align="center">0</td><td align="center">1</td><td align="center">0</td><td align="center">2.89</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Tom Gordon </td><td align="center">0.1</td><td align="center">0</td><td align="center">0</td><td align="center">0</td><td align="center">0</td><td align="center">0</td><td align="center">0</td><td align="center">2.70</td></tr></tbody></table>

</td><td> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg0home" align="left"><td class="bg0home" colspan="9">Boston Red Sox</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">Pitchers</td><td class="bg1" align="center">IP</td><td class="bg1" align="center">H</td><td class="bg1" align="center">R</td><td class="bg1" align="center">ER</td><td class="bg1" align="center">BB</td><td class="bg1" align="center">SO</td><td class="bg1" align="center">HR</td><td class="bg1" align="center">ERA</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Curt Schilling </td><td align="center">5.2</td><td align="center">9</td><td align="center">5</td><td align="center">5</td><td align="center">1</td><td align="center">5</td><td align="center">2</td><td align="center">7.94</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Mike Timlin </td><td align="center">0.1</td><td align="center">1</td><td align="center">0</td><td align="center">0</td><td align="center">0</td><td align="center">0</td><td align="center">0</td><td align="center">2.08</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Blaine Neal </td><td align="center">1.0</td><td align="center">1</td><td align="center">0</td><td align="center">0</td><td align="center">0</td><td align="center">2</td><td align="center">0</td><td align="center">11.57</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Mike Myers </td><td align="center">1.0</td><td align="center">1</td><td align="center">0</td><td align="center">0</td><td align="center">1</td><td align="center">0</td><td align="center">0</td><td align="center">0.00</td></tr></tbody></table>
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Premier said:


> Comcast problems.


I hope he gets back before the game ends. *We could use all the posts and we can get.

*hint, hint to all those lurking on our little game thread. 

Note: I wrote this a few minutes ago but my computer froze up and I had to restart. :curse:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Tough shot by Banks, and he makes it in....and he almost just stole the ball. I LOVE this guy.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't care what anyone says. Marcus Banks does have a good shot.

Banks does a little cross over and makes a mid-range jumper.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Come on GP, I want to at least get the assists leader right.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky buries the baselind jumper even with the tough defense from Strickland.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Every offensive posession from the Bucks has resulted in 2 free throws.

GP 4 3.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce with a huge tip-in.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce isolates Redd and stands there for like 20 seconds, then steps in and back and badly misses a fall-away jumper. Good thing the refs gave him a call (even though they shouldn't).


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Pierce isolates Redd and stands there for like 20 seconds, then steps in and back and badly misses a fall-away jumper. Good thing the refs gave him a call (even though they shouldn't).


Redd hit him about 7 times before the shot though...there was going to be a call or Tommy and I would have been going at the refs.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce cross-court (as Redd was holding him) to Ricky Davis, who hits a big three!


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Then Gadzurich continues to eat Walker alive.

PdP


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's now have 3 players (PP, RL, AW) with 4 fouls.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

PhearDaPierce said:


> Then Gadzurich continues to eat Walker alive.
> 
> PdP


That's because of Blount's inability to do anything.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Gadzuric has 21 points on 8-10 shooting from the field and 5-5 from the line. Pathetic on the C's part.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What the ****.

Williams dribbles it forever and misses it at the shot clock. Mason offensive rebound, then Ricky Davis saves it, but he accidentally steps out of bounds.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> That's because of Blount's inability to do anything.


I have to wonder what the hell Rivers is thinking by having Blount in the game and not Raef.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anima said:


> Gadzuric has 21 points on 8-10 shooting from the field and 5-5 from the line. Pathetic on the C's part.


If Blount and Reaf had actually blocked out their guy (ie the other big guy that Walker can't block out due to the fact that he's blocking out Fizer) he'd have about 10 points, on 5 less shot attempts and about 4 less offensive rebounds.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Off-ball foul on Ricky Davis.

250,002 uCash...c'mon.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce buries it. Timeout. 110-108. 19.1 left.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Pierce is soooo clutch.

PdP


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Vintage Paul




.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

If C's win or Nets lose, the C's make the playoffs.

Nets losing by 2 in the 4th (less than a minute to go.)


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

C's up two on a PP jumper, 19.2 seconds left and the Bucks have the ball.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow...I thought Tony Allen knocked it out of bounds.

Ricky Davis fouled.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Redd misses, Ricky rebound fouled. 

Ricky to the line.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

1 sec to go.. C's with the ball.

PdP


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Nets losing by 2 in the 4th (less than a minute to go.)


OT but Kidd has 15 rebounds in that game!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine gets the rebound off Ricky Davis' free throw miss, puts it up, no. Tipped. Bucks call a timeout. Ricky makes one of two.

111-108...1 second left.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Ricky misses, Toine gets it, misses, Ricky miss. Timeout Bucks, 1 second left. uCash points in jeopardy.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Oh Antoine, why did you shoot it. All you needed to do was the hold the ball and wait for the foul.

1 sec left


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PhearDaPierce said:


> 1 sec to go.. C's with the ball.
> 
> PdP


 I thought Smith got the rebound for the Bucks.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Id foul right now.

PdP


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine with a bone-headed move, right there.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Thrown away. Boston Celtics ball.

250,002, *****es.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Back to Back wins by the Green Team. :banana:

PdP


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

:rofl: Bucks lose it out of bounds.

Nets lose. Celtics win.

Celtics in Playoffs.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

NJ lost, the C's are in the playoffs!


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Back to back wins on the road to clinch a playoff birth!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Congrats on the 250K, Premier.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Boston Celtics STATISTICS* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">48</td><td align="center">5-8</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">12</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">48</td><td align="center">8-14</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="center">12-12</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">32</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td align="right">45</td><td align="center">7-13</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">17</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">21</td><td align="center">5-6</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">11</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td align="right">17</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">42</td><td align="center">7-16</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">17</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">30</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">D. West, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> </td><td class="bg4" align="center">*42-71*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*8-14*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*20-24*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">28</td><td class="bg4" align="right">19</td><td class="bg4" align="right">10</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">0</td><td class="bg4" align="right">8</td><td class="bg4" align="right">111</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> </td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">59.2%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">57.1%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">83.3%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> </td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"></table>


<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Milwaukee Bucks STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Smith, PF</td><td align="right">48</td><td align="center">5-11</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">3</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">10</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Mason, SF</td><td align="right">48</td><td align="center">6-16</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">4-5</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">15</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Redd, SG</td><td align="right">48</td><td align="center">11-23</td><td align="center">2-6</td><td align="center">7-8</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">28</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Williams, PG</td><td align="right">48</td><td align="center">1-5</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Gadzuric, C</td><td align="right">42</td><td align="center">7-10</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">5-6</td><td align="righy">7</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">22</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Fizer, SF</td><td align="right">17</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Goldwire, PG</td><td align="right">17</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">9</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Z. Pachulia, PF</td><td align="right">13</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">7-10</td><td align="righy">3</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">11</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">E. Strickland, PG</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="center">3-6</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">T. Kukoc, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">C. Booth, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">R. Gaines, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> </td><td class="bg4" align="center">*38-78*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*5-12*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*28-35*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">15</td><td class="bg4" align="right">35</td><td class="bg4" align="right">14</td><td class="bg4" align="right">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">1</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">108</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> </td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">48.7%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">41.7%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">80.0%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> </td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anima said:


> Congrats on the 250K, Premier.



What now Petey, what NOW?

lol. I couldn't resist.

I don't think there's a winner for tonight. In the Celts-Bucks game at least.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The line was only -1.5 for the C's.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

As promised the aqua award returns:

aqua award: Pierce (I absolutely loved Banks, loved everything he did, BUT Pierce was huge, clutch and heart out there tonight. To describe him in 2 words: Vintage Paul.)

aqua rating: 8.5 (We should have won this game easier than we did, but this team has always given us trouble and is the ONLY team that has more wins than losses against us.)


Good game.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

i was off by 5 points (see bucks thread) and beat everyone in the pacers nets game too, so do i get 100,000?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

goNBAjayhawks said:


> i was off by 5 points (see bucks thread) and beat everyone in the pacers nets game too, so do i get 100,000?


You were off but you want points? pfft. lol.

It's only for the EXACT score, unless there was no winner at all...but you already won yesterday, so we're only doing exact scores....as far as I know.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

well i'll be happy to take the 100,000. There was no winner and i was the closest out of both games, P2P took all the fun out of it if it was a one time thing. If it's nightly then i am the lucky guy tonight!?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Premier...where do you get your box scores?*


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

goNBAjayhawks said:


> well i'll be happy to take the 100,000. There was no winner and i was the closest out of both games, P2P took all the fun out of it if it was a one time thing. If it's nightly then i am the lucky guy tonight!?



Sorry.

PdP got the EXACT score. Petey said he'll keep giving until it hurts...or at least until we keep getting the exact score.

If PdP didn't get it exactly right last night, he wouldn't have won, if no one won by the end of the regular season, Petey would have given it to the guy that guessed the closest.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Premier...where do you get your box scores?*


sportsline.com. here. copy it

http://basketballboards.net/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions

go down to the bottom for the text editing.

select "inhanced interface - full WYSYWIG editor...

then paste the box score and it shows up

then select all and put the size to one.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm glad that the Paul Pierce from three years ago has returned. Its about time. Timed it pretty well too with the playoffs right around the corner. IF he's playing like this, we can beat anyone.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

agoo101284 said:


> I'm glad that the Paul Pierce from three years ago has returned. Its about time. Timed it pretty well too with the playoffs right around the corner. IF he's playing like this, we can beat anyone.


"The Truth" is back :banana: 

PdP


----------

